# PRIME smells really bad



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

I just made the switch to Prime water conditioner. I cant help but ask, is it suppose to smell really bad? It reminds me of a backed up sink :?


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

That is normal


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

The sulphur smell is normal. Unpleasant, but normal.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

> It reminds me of a backed up sink


It sure does!


----------



## fumoffu (Apr 23, 2008)

Laurel said:


> The sulphur smell is normal. Unpleasant, but normal.


And sulphur smells like rotten eggs. YUM!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It may stink, but it's the best... :thumb:

Kim


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

just had to check, i wasnt expecting that and i've never heard anyone else comment on it


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Just don't spill it on your carpet/clothes, it's not an easy smell to get rid of,

:thumb:


----------



## lirykal (Dec 14, 2007)

it sais it right on the container, the sulfur smell is normal. Nothing to worry about. Just dont leave the bottle uncapped too long.


----------

